# Red Gate Nubian's Kidding Thread! :)Emily's Getting Close!



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok, so I have 4 girls on day 141 today! I'm getting so excited! I'll post pics in a sec... photobucket is being slow. :type:

Emily looks the closest right now, her udder is full (but not struted) and her ligs are doing the "hard.... soft" thing though they haven't gone yet. She is huge compared to last year! And her udder has me pleasantly surprised, see Emily is a rescue and I don't usually expect a lot out of those udders! Way to go Em! Oh, and she is polled so that's always a plus!:lol: I'll get some pics of her udder up soon.


























Glitz looks just like the sleek yearling she was when bred! Her baby sure is an active little thing though!! Sometimes you can see a whole hoof sticking out of her side! I'm thinking she must have a tiny little thing in there to hide it like she has though. She has an adorable little udder coming and her ligs are starting to get soft. I'm probably the most excited for her kids. Glitz is the first nubian doe I had born here and her brother Lone Star (lost him last summer :tears was my baby. If she has a buck he will be fixed and kept in memory of him. And if the kid is a girl of course I will love her just as much.  This is her first kidding so say a prayer for her!Her leg is better now, btw. Thanks, Sara. 

















"Would you cut that out already!? I've been at this for almost 5 months! A girl needs a break!"









Dot Darlin is taking the whole "pregnant deal" hard this year. She is such a silly playful girl, she hates being weighted down so much! She is getting around so slowly and she moans and grunts non-stop. I have a feeling she is going to be a screamer! Last year she had a single buckling that was just barely 4 lbs. She didn't even know she kidded! This year she has matured into a gorgeous doe and if her udder is anything like it was I'm going to be in HEAVEN! I'm hoping for a roan doeling!

























Here she during one of her moaning fits. Poor baby.

















Then my beautiful Dot Zip (half sis to Darlin) (first EVER nubian) is looking great. Her udder isn't the best in the herd but she is my best milker by far. I just adore her. She is getting pretty big! Ligs. are still really firm. but last year they didn't even get soft till the day she kidded.


























Here's Darlin and Zip together.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Red Gate Nubian's Kidding Thread!  Take a guess?? PICS!*

How many do you guys think they will have?Gender?

They have lots of multiples in their family. I can't wait! :leap: :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Red Gate Nubian's Kidding Thread!  Take a guess?? PICS!*

Lots of babies coming soon!!!! That's so cool! Beautiful does!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Red Gate Nubian's Kidding Thread!  Take a guess?? PICS!*

twins from each doe.

Emily will have a boy and a girl

Darlin will have 2 boys

Zip will have a boy and girl


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Red Gate Nubian's Kidding Thread!  Take a guess?? PICS!*

Thanks Ashley! I'm hoping for a few more girls this year! I only got 3 does out 9 kids last year!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Red Gate Nubian's Kidding Thread!  Take a guess?? PICS!*

Pretty goats.  What breed is Emily?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Red Gate Nubian's Kidding Thread!  Take a guess?? PICS!*

I'll say that they'll each give you twins and it will be :boy: :girl: for each of them, so you'll be equal this time around!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Red Gate Nubian's Kidding Thread!  Take a guess?? PICS!*

I'm not sure of what breed Emily is, goatiegurl*oh, that is a very, very, good question. LOL

Just checked on the girls....
I shouldn't have said anything about Dot Zip being dependable!! Her udder is starting fill a little more and one lig is gone! Silly girl might go a couple days earlier than I expected. Nothing major yet though.... I'll let you guys know in the morning.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Red Gate Nubian's Kidding Thread!  Take a guess?? PICS!*

Emily will have triplets
Glitz will have a single
Darlin' will have twins
and Dot Zip will have twins 

good luck!!! :stars:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Red Gate Nubian's Kidding Thread!  Take a guess?? PICS!*

Dot Zip's ligs. are hard again :roll: Everyones udders are stilll filling up and Zip and Em looks like the kids may have dropped a little today maybe Easter (and my birthday!) babies this year. :stars:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Red Gate Nubian's Kidding Thread!  Take a guess?? PICS!*

Emily's ligs are nearly gone if not gone already!!! She wont let me get a good feel at the moment. :coffee2:I'll check her in little while. Here's some pics.

her rump is starting to really slope.









her pretty little udder.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

She let me check her ligs. a little better this morning and I can kinda feel them right were they attach to the tail bone, the rest is just mush. She really needs to kid this weekend so I can be sure I'm with her. I don't trust her mothering instincts. LOL. I think she should go in the next couple of days.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Today is 144, btw. :stars: :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope she goes in the next 2 days for you


----------



## strothergoats (Nov 22, 2007)

Anna, gee I cant wait to see what you have. Oh in case you didnt know Ms Sheila lost Dot Net this yr. She had triplets and died a few days after, probably worm overload. She was so thing and never fully recovered. Sheila's new site is http://www.sandrockacres.com I dont do the site any more, she made this one.

Lori


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I hope she kidded over the weekend for you! I also hope that your does give you some more doelings this year! :greengrin: 

Didn't you win one of the donated Give-A-Kid-To-A-Kid doelings? I thought you did because she had Dot in her name and she was going to fit right into your herd.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

oh gosh, I didn't know she lost Dot Net!! I've lost touch with a lot of people(email malfunctions). I found her new site about a month ago I guess and saw that Dot Net had kidded. That is just so terrible, I love her kids dearly. I'm so fortunate to have Dot Zip and Dot Dalin. 

I did win a give-a-kid-a-kid doeling but the airports would not cooperate with us and my parents decided she wasn't worth the trouble. :sigh: It's ok though, I'm hoping someone else was able to take her and love her *almost* as much as I would at least. :wink: 

The girls are all still holding out on me! Tommorow is day 148! Nothing new. LOL


----------



## strothergoats (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey do you still have Hottie? I didnt see her in your pictures. Cant wait to see the new ones..........hopefully soon for ya.

Lori


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yay!!!! You're going to have babies soon! Her udder looks great!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Yip, I still have Hottie and pobably will be the last goat to ever leave here. Mrs. Sheila let me take her on the condition that she had a forever home unless she went back to her. I wouldn't ever want to sell her anyways. She is like a big lazy peuppy. I don't think she settled this year though. If she did it was by Kodak for late spring.. maybe early summer. She doesn't look pg at all though...

Thanks Ashley, I'm just completely shocked with Em's udder and it's still not full yet. I mean this is the doe that was 28 lbs. literally all skin and bones at 3 years old. 3 years later she is a fat healthy 100lbs. and has one of my best mammary systems. Funny how she's repaid me.


----------



## strothergoats (Nov 22, 2007)

Has Emily kidded yet or just Dot Zip?


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Em still hasn't kidded yet, but she lost her ligs last night... she's really swollen this morning. I think she may have a tiny bit of a prolapse, she is having really mild contractions, and is also acting a a little distressed. I'm afraid a kid isn't positioned right or something. She hasn't even started pushing yet, so I'm just going to give her a couple more hours before I get worried. I am staying home from school so she needs to get busy or my parents are going to be a little angry with me. 

Say another prayer for us!


----------

